
A Curated List of Awesome Programming Books - majikarp
https://github.com/majikarp/awesome-programming-books
======
paulliwali
Curated lists are nice but what makes this list "awesome"? Some background or
bullet points would be nice to convince a reader to pick any of them up.

~~~
CharlesColeman
> Curated lists are nice but what makes this list "awesome"?

I suspect a modern fad of using inappropriately effusive adjectives to hype
mundane programming stuff.

~~~
skaomatic
This is a rockstar comment.

